# Risk of Listeria infection after eating Brie?



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi

I'm 16 weeks pregnant and have done something really stupid  

I went out for lunch today and asked for a toasted Brie bagette. I asked for them to make sure the Brie was properly cooked through but after I'd eaten nearly all of it I realise some of the cheese wasn't properly cooked. I'm now completely beside myself and terrified about the risk of Listeria infection. Not to mention extremely mad with myself for taking the risk in the first place  

Should I be worried?

Many thanks

Linz x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The risk is probably quite low, but just see how you feel overnight, if you are well in the morning, it's very unlikely that anything will start after that, don't beat yourself up about it, we all do things sometimes that we wonder afterwards why we did. I'm sure everythings ok,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply. I feel fine today but will go to my doctor if anything develops. 

Linz xx


----------

